# help



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

HI, I have recently joined muscle chat in a desperate attempt to get my boyfriend to notice me again. He himself is a member of muscle chat but in the last few months he seems to have developed an addiction to the site and it is driving us apart!!!

I have already taken drastic measures to get him to talk to me or even look in my direction i.e -sexy underwear, nurses outfits, and other more radical actions -other than disconnecting to broadband, or running a course of steroids and developing manly muscles I am fast running out of ideas -has anyone got any suggestions???

(I'd class myself as pretty attractive and attend a gym regularly so diet and exercise tips aren't really what I'm looking for.)

This desperate plea for help is either going to work wonders or we'll end up on opposite ends of the couch emailing each other!!!!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I could introduce you to my wife -she feels the same as you do.Perhaps you could form a group like the WAGS at the World Cup.

I know you said you didn't want any diet or exercise tips but we do have a photos section - you might like some feedback on the nurses outfit


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the idea of the WAGS thing but as for the nurses outfit -it's taken me all my time to work out how to post a message on this site so I think the photo's may be a little bit out of my capabilties!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Has a degree but can't figure out how to post a message... anyway kicked her off and gave her a bolocking for spending to much time on muscle chat so hopefully no more posts from frustrated bird.

Any chance of banning another new member for causing trouble mmuk?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i think your going to have to take her on a shopping spree or two mate!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wigz, get her onto www.blissbox.com, you can be on MC and she can ease her frustration!

Pictures to prove the fact you have actually taken her frustration into consideration should be posted or we agree she should bin you for not showing her enough attention.

I have a few medical issues which need addressed by someone in a nurses uniform - actual medical qualifications optional as long as nice legs and a firm set can be used in my treatment.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

dougie... i have a doctors coat... maybe i can oblige 

or MUST i wear the uniform for you AGAIN?


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

sure you can still fit in that docters coat Lee?

there will hopefully be no more posts or pictures from frustrated bird as a compromise has been reached.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

wigz said:


> sure you can still fit in that docters coat Lee?
> 
> there will hopefully be no more posts or pictures from frustrated bird as a compromise has been reached.


Purely to help others out with their "frustrated birds" are we allowed to ask what the compromise was


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

i work shifts mate so i have plenty of time to get on the computer when she's not around and extra money for more dressing up outfits when she is around


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

haha... i think its time i made sure my abs come back out properly!!

thats the second time in two days ive been called a fatty!! lol


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

i wouldn't of thought we will be laughing come contest time mate


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Can we see the pics of her in the nurses outfit?


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

sorry mate im not very good with computers and wouldn't be able to figure out how to post them up, and also she would probally kill me


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

no she wont mate... honest... all women love their blokes sending pics of them in sexy gear to their mates!!!

would we lie to you???

lol


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

cheers for the advice, do they prefer if you ask permission first or is it best to surprise them?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

just tell her about it afterwards... youll have the night of your life!! lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

What you do!

Post it in VIP she has no access there!!

Problem solved!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Its been nearly a fortnight since the original request for a nurses outfit picture, so it doesn't look like its going to happen.

As a second best option, what about a picture of you in the nurses outfit wigz?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My mrs offerd to let me post pics of her in a nurses outfit if I let her play the part of a real nurse and give me an enemy.

I said "aren't you thinking of a soldier, nurses don't have enemys" but she insists she knows what shes talking about and that it would help prevent me sitting on my ar5e at the computer each night.

What do you think guys?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Couldn't comment mate. I've never had an enemy up my arse


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

haha...

does this also involve you wearing a soldiers uniform????

im sure we could have a whip around to buy you one mate! keep her happy an all!


----------

